# Tastatur der Zukunft



## Nostrasus (4. Januar 2009)

hier hab was im google gefunden, es ist bestimmt sicher dass im zukunft nur noch touch tastaturen hergestellt wird.aber ich denk ma dass zum zocken nicht gut geeignet ist, da kannste leicht andere tasten ausversehn drücken.

http://www.faq-portal.de/images/foren/vaio_zoom2.jpg
http://www.sizlopedia.com/wp-content/uploads/samsung-amoled.jpg
http://onlyumpc.com/wp-content/uploads/general/compenion_concept.jpghttp://www.dsltarife.net/images/news/2008-02-22-yanko-design.jpg


----------



## exa (4. Januar 2009)

ich denke nicht das sich Touch-Tastaturen durchsetzen... der Mensch bracuht meist eine Reaktion, sonst ist er intuitiv der Meinung, das nicht passiert ist...

da sehr viele Menschen auf die Tastatur schauen beim schreiben fällt die optische rückmeldung weg...


----------



## Bullveyr (8. Januar 2009)

man kann die Taste ja aufleuchten lassen wenn sie betätigt wurde 

so ein Ding möchte ich persönlich aber auch nicht haben


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich ist es nur eine logische Folgerung, schaut Euch doch die Fotos zur kürzlich angekündigten Asus Eee-Tastatur an. Satt eines numerisches Feldes auf der rechten Seite gibt es dort ein Touchpad.
Dann denkt an Art Lebedevs Primus Optimus und kombiniert das ganze.

Eine Tastatur, bestehend aus einem einzigen, länglichen Touchpad.
Beim Schreiben findet man die qwert-Tastatur vor, optisch leutet die Taste auf, die man gedrückt hat.
Beim Spielen findet man statt Buchstaben kurzbeschreibungen für die Funktion der Taste.
Wenn man den Screen ein wenig größer macht, bekommt man auch Makrotasten und einen Statusbereich wie bei den Logitech Gx-Tastuturen unter oder eben Sondertasten wie Lautstärkeregelung.

Das größte Problem dabei liegt bei der Truckempfindlichkeit, denke ich. Denn ich lege meine Finger gern auf der Tastatur ab, ohne das ich eine Taste wirklich drücke. Das müßte bei so einem Touchpad auch möglich sein. Außerdem sollte das Material, was sich zwischen den eigentlichen Bildschirm und den Fingern befindet, wirklich ein wenig nachgeben beim Drücken, weil ich es als ziemlich unangenehm empfinge, mir auf einer festen oberfläche die Fingerkuppen platt zu drücken.


----------

